# Umbau geplant



## Vera44 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Unseren Teich kennt Ihr ja. Nun haben wir geplant den Teich zu vergrößern. Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder mit "Spielereien" wie es werden könnte. Ohh Mann es ist ganicht so einfach auch nur 2 Meinungen zusammen zu bringen. Vorschläge von Außenstehenden werden gerne angenommen. Ob es bis nächstes Jahr klappt weiß ich nicht, - hoffe es aber......
Unsere Terrasse ist ja überdacht  mit Schiebeelemente, davor soll eine Granitterrasse in Anschluß - 2,40m und der Teich soll anschließen. An den Seiten wie abgegrenzt der Teich mit Abschluß zum Gehweg mit Marmorkies und Pflanzen.  ka


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Halo Vera!

Aha - daher das TT 





Das gibt aber schön Volumen. Seid Ihr sicher, daß Euch 2,4 m Terrasse reichen? Da würde ich erstmal die spätere Möblierung inkl. Blumenpötte etc. probestellen.


----------



## Vera44 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!
Die nun vorhandene Terrasse hat schon ca. 50m²: Die Ergänzung ist nur für die hoffentlich vielen HGTT Teilnehmer.


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Vera,
eine große Terasse kostet ja Bauplatz für den Teich - wer will das schon.
Mit dem Schlauch hat es bei meiner letzten Erweiterung auch angefangen.
Die Erdbeeren wuchsen so schecht in der tollen Ecke vom Garten.

Damit es langfristig ohne großen Aufwand funktioniert ist ja etwas Technik nötig.
Hast du dir darüber schon Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera 
da hast du ja richtig was vor, ich würde den Teich Hammerförmig machen, so das du vom Ufer aus überall mit dem Kescher hinkommst, allso Hammerkopf an die Terrasse und der Stiel bis in den jetzigen Teich
Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
ich bin auch begeistert ob Deines Projekts ! Mein Garten ist dafür leider zu klein . Eine Erweiterung meines Teichs würde in mehrere Kleinteiche hinauslaufen... .
Patrick brachte schon die Idee ein, den Teich nicht zu "formell" zu gestalten, es gab die Frage nach dem Platz für die Technik - eine "Bananenform" bzw. U-Form fände auch ich toll !
Im "Herz" des Bogens würde ich dann einen "Filterschacht" planen. An dieser Stelle überschreitet ihr dann die 2,40 m der geplanten Granit-Terasse (mit einem Holz-Deck?).
Es würde Sinn machen, den Teich dann näher an die jetzige Terasse heranzuführen.


----------



## Vera44 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

Ich denke der Teich wird erst mal groß genug. Durch eine Hammerform würde ich mir aber wieder was von der Teichgröße nehmen.
Die Technik soll, so wie jetzt hinter den Zaun. Filter werden 2 - 3 IBC Schwerkraft, wie ich am Chatabend gelernt habe. Der Teich soll an der Terrasse etwa 1,30m tief werden nach hinten dann tiefer. So kann ich vielleicht vorne noch  die Seerosen unterbringen. Hinten wo man den Zaun sieht, soll wie jetzt auch eine Pflanzenstufe für Gräser auf ca. 80cm hin. Der Teich wird wie es jetzt geplant ist, doch rechteckig mit - runden Ecken - . Vom 'Teichvolumen kann ich so bestimmt am meisten rausholen....


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Vera,
rechteckig ergibt schon das größere Volumen.
Mit dem Kescher sollte man aber überall noch hinkommen.
Muss einer mal raus wird es sonst schwierig.


----------



## Vera44 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi Jörg,

das stimmt schon. so riesig wird es ja nun auch nicht. Mehr Platz ist nicht. Breite ca. 4m und die Länge 7 m. Die Tiefe ca 1,60m wegen der Genehmigung....:smoki


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi Vera,
da brauchst du halt einen Kescher mit einem langen Stiel.
Bei uns ist 1,99 m Tiefe noch ohne Genehmigung möglich.
Nachfragen würde ich aber schon mal, sollte eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen,
ist aber Ländersache.

Das Verhältnis Tiefe zu Oberfäche bringt Vorteile bei den Temperaturschwankungen.
Für den Winter im warmen Saarland sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

Wir waren ja zum Naturagart-Treffen am letzten Wochenende. Wegen unserem Umbau wollten und haben wir uns dort informiert. Ich hatte sogar an diesem Tag die Möglichkeit einen Grundstücksplan abzugeben. Gestern kamen die 3 Teichvorschläge von denen uns ein Mix aus Plan 1 und 2 gefallen würde.
Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören, weiß aber nicht ob ich die Bilder einstellen darf.


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Aber wenn ich es richtig überdenke - ich mußte den Plan ja bezahlen - also ist es auch mein Plan und kann damit machen was ich will- oder?


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

So, nun ist auch Eure Meinung gefragt. Uns würde eine Kombi aus Plan 1 und 2 gefallen. Der Filtergraben an der Seite, die Mauer wegen dem Höhenausgleich ca. 30 cm ( keine Trockenbaumauer) an der Rückseite, ohne die Holzterrasse und die Granitterrasse gerade ohne Bogen. Plan 3 fällt ganz raus.
Wie ist Eure Meinung? Die geschlossene Terrasse wurde auf dem Plan als offen eingezeichnet.


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Vera,
wenn du aus dem Plan 1 und Plan 2 einen eigenen Mix machst, sollte es dann wohl deiner sein. 
Mal halt mal was tolles und stell es dann ein.


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi Jörg!

Hat sich überschnitten!  Guckst Du!


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi Vera!

Ich halt mich da raus, weil ich in meinem nächsten nicht so eine große Menge an Pflanzen haben möchte.
Es gibt sicher Teiche bei denen das Prinzip gut funktioniert aber meine wachsen mir langsam über den Kopf.
Der neue wird dann eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung und einen Bodenfilter haben.
Ein paar Pflanzen im Teich und Bodengrund wird es aber sicher geben.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
auch ich wär von einem "Mix" begeistert. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann willst Du an der vollen "Breitseite" der Terasse den Teich haben, und nach hinten möglichst viel Länge? Bei einem keilförmigen Hauptteich wirkt derselbe noch länger als ein rechteckiger, und der Filtergraben hat sich halt daran anzupassen. So weit meine Gedanken .


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Ja Rolf, die Variante ist gut. Danke für Deine Meinung!


----------



## Bambus Mami (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Mir gefällt bei Plan 2, dass die Terrasse etwas über den Teich ragt.
Einen Sitzplatz gegenüber der eigentlichen Terrasse ist in meinen Augen (und aus meiner Erfahrung) nicht wirklich notwendig, da man sich immer in der Nähe der Küche (Kaffeemaschine, Telefon, ...) niederlässt.

LG 
Kristin


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
hast du von dem geplanten Teich denn mal ein paar Daten, wie Volumen, Umwälzrate ...?


----------



## Vera44 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

@ Kristin, ja die Terrasse auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist wirklich unnötig.

@ Jörg, bei ca. 5 x 8 m und einer Tiefe 1,30 - 1,50 m abzüglich noch evtl. einer Pflanzstufe dürften wir doch auf ca. 50m³ Volumen kommen. Sonst habe ich noch keine Daten. Werde mir den Plan nochmal erstellen lassen - aus 1 + 2 und dann "gehts ans Eingemachte"


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi

Der Einwand von Kristin ist tatsächlich nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wenn der Teich jetzt ein paar Meter weiter weg wäre, dass man eine extra Sitzecke anleg, ok, werde ich wohl auch noch machen. Aber dein Teich grenzt ja direkt vorne an der Terasse an. Die zweite Sitzecke wird nachher wohl nur aus schlechtem Gewissen benutzt werden, weil er Geld gekostet hat, aber nur selten benutzt wird.
Ich würde die Stelle etwas natürlich gestalten als "Wilde" - Ecke in der nicht monatlich was gearbeitet wird. Vielleicht ein paar große Steine und irgend ne niedrig wachsende Hecke mit ein paar Stauden und dichten Bodendeckern... Ist pflegeleicher als man denkt. Vorrausgesetzt man pflanzt mit bedacht und eingeholten Informationen, und nicht nur mit dem Auge.
mal meine Idee...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Vera44 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Michael!

In der rechten Ecke stehen jetzt 2 große Gräser, neben der eingezeichneten Quelle. Die sollen wenn möglich erhalten bleiben. Somit paßt Deine Idee, die wilde Ecke, auslaufen zu lassen sehr gut. Danke.


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hi Vera,
ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine Koi darin weiter wohnen sollen und sich die Größe und Bestand über die Jahre noch erweitern wird. 
Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich zu mehr Tiefe raten. Ich bin leider bei 1,4m auf Felsen gestoßen und kam nur mit einer Mauer dann auf 1,6m. 
Eine große Oberfläche bringt stärkere Schwankungen bei Temperatur und anderen Wasserwerten. Das ist nicht so optimal, da Fische schnelle Schwankungen nicht mögen.
Ich persönlich würde den nächsten Teich eher bis 2m tief planen (Oberfläche dann kleiner).Den extra Pflanzenteich hast du ja schon in Form eines Filtergrabens realisiert.

Ich habe Pflanzstufen wieder zurückgebaut, da die Pflanzen zu hoch gewachsen sind und uns die Sicht auf den Teich nahmen. 
Den Bereich der freien Sicht ohne Pflanzen solltest du entsprechend planen.  (Die werden gerne mal  über 1,5m hoch :shock)

Ich hatte mich vor längerer Zeit mal etwas mit dem NG Prinzip beschäftigt und fand es auch toll, weil die es echt super erklären. 
Das System hat natürlich auch Grenzen. Diese sind bei einem hohen Besatz schnell erreicht.
Vor 3 Jahren hätte das bei mir auch noch gut funktioniert und nun sollte die Grenze bei mir überschritten sein. (Es kommt ja immer was dazu und der Bestand wächst )

Mittlerweile denke ich eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung (TF, VF, EBF ..) ist der Schlüssel zu einem funktionierenden Koiteich mit gewachsenem Bestand.
Ich will dir deine Planung nicht schlecht reden, das funktioniert bei moderatem Besatz auch gut. (Tat es bei mir ja auch)
Die Menge an Sedimenten ist bei intensiver Fütterung imens und dann ist ein biologisch arbeitendes System schnell an seiner Grenze.
Das Ganze lässt sich aber mit der Zeit natürlich auch ergänzen oder erweitern.

Wer einen langfristig eher moderaten Besatz plant, fährt damit sicher gut.


----------



## Vera44 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Jörg!

Es geht ja nicht ums schlecht reden oder nicht- sondern Ideen sammeln und abwägen. Also danke erst mal. Ich bin ja für jede Anregung oder Hilfe dankbar.

Ohne Filter und wenn nötig Vorabscheider wird das ganze eh nicht funktionieren, das ist mir auch klar. Ist also auch mit in der Planung, nur ich weiß noch nicht wie.

Mehr Tiefe will ich eigentlich nicht, es ist so schon ein Problem irgendwo ran zukommen, wenn nötig. Im Saarland sind die Winter nicht soooo........

Pflanzstufe wird es nur im hinteren Bereich geben, also keine Beeinträchigung der Sicht. Das möchte ich auch nicht.

Mir qualmt der Kopf vor lauter überlegen und Angst wieder zu viele Fehler zu machen.

Mit den Fischis hast Du garantiert auch Recht


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
ich hatte das ganze ja auch schon mal und kann daher über meine bisherigen persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten.
Die Menge an Pflanzen, die da anfallen sind enorm, wie sprechen da von einigen Schubkarren, die jährlich zu entsorgen sind. :shock
Ein guter Vorfilter holt 50% und mehr der Biomasse schon vorher raus. Einen TF solltest du bei dieser Größe schon haben. Der entlastet den darauf folgenden Bioteil erheblich.

Der Biofilter sollte die Menge an Ammonium/Ammoniak vor dem Pflanzenbereich schon zu Nitrat abbauen. Da gibt es verschiedene und die mit __ Hel-X sind etwas einfacher zu reinigen als Matten.
Ein großer Teil der anfallenden Sediments wird dadurch schon früh und effektiv aus dem System geholt. Das ist in der Regel viel wartungsärmer als alle x Jahre den Filtergraben davon zu befreien. 

Auch wenn ich aktuell auch eine NG Bodenabsaugung verwende, wird der nächste einen echten BA enthalten.
Der hat Vorteile und ist auch nicht schwierig zu bauen. (Einen Fachmann sollte man schon mal dabei haben)

Danach mit einer sehr guten Vorabscheidung in einen Schwerkraftfilter. Der Graben, Filterteich, BF .. ist eher zweitrangig.
Die Sedimente (Schwebstoffe - Wassertrübung) will ich eigentlich auch schnell aus dem Teich haben.
Eine hohe Umwälzrate kommt da schon zu einem sichtbaren Ergebnis. Wer mal sehr klares Wasser hatte, wird mit "etwas Sediment im Wasser" nicht wirklich zufrieden sein. 

Du kannst einen NG inspierierten Koiteich gerne bauen. Die möglichen Nachteile wollte ich nur mal erwähnen.
Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist der Besatz. Willst du mal einige der großen drin haben, futtern die schon einiges weg. (Die sind aber toll )


----------



## Vera44 (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

Hier der von mir überarbeitete Plan. Habe ihn heute eingereicht und erwarte nun von Naturagart einen neuen Plan samt Angebot/Kostenvoranschlag.

Seit nachsichtig, hab noch nie einen Plan am PC gezeichnet.


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Sehr gut geworden, sowohl die End-idee/-planung  
als auch die Umsetzung am Computer! 

Das wird wunderschön!!!! 


Dann schaut mal, dass der Wintergarten fertig wird und Ihr neue Kräfte für's Frühjahr sammelt!


Kristin


----------



## Patrick K (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera

wo soll dein Filter hin? wo wird das Wasser wieder in den Teich gepumpt? 
Genau damit würde ich Anfangen und den Teich so planen das in dem Teich ein Strudel (Vortexwirkung) entstehen kann.

Ich bin der Meinung das diese Vortexwirkung im Teich das A und O ist, um einen Koi/Fischteich sauber zu halten, da hilft dir auch , kein noch so guter TF/VF wenn der Schnutz in den Ecken und Buchten liegen bleibt.
Deine Skizze ist ja schon mal ein Anfang und mit Sicherheit ausbaufähig.
Es liegen ja noch ettliche lange ,dunkle, kalte Winterabende zum ins Detaile gehen vor uns

Gruss aus derf Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Partrick!

Schau mal, der Filter kommt hinter den Zaun, dann da sind noch viele Meter Platz. das Grundstück geht dort weiter ist nur wegen den Gänsen abgeteilt!


----------



## Joerg (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
ich schließe mich der Meinung von Patrick an.
Wenn die Köttel der Koi in einer Ecke liegen bleiben werden die im Teich vergammeln. Das führt langfristig zu ungünstigen Wasserwerten....

Wenn es eine 8 werden soll, dann führe sie auch möglichst so aus und sorge für 2 Kreisströmungen in denen am Grund eine Absaugung der groben Partikel stattfinden kann.
Tolle Bilder wie der Teich mal aussehen kann sind oft keine gute Vorraussetzung für eine langfristig gut funktionierende Filterung.
Auch wenn es etwas schwer fällt sollte man zumindest die tieferen Zonen relativ kreisförmig ausbilden und an den tiefsten Stellen eine Absaugung vorsehen.
Ich hatte mal einen Trichterförmigen Teich in dem das gut funktioniert hat. Nach Rückbauten einiger Uferzonen (freie Sicht) ergibt sich nun eine ungünstige Strömung.
Diese muss ich mit 2 extra Pumpen kompensieren, damit sich die gleiche Filterleistung ergibt.

Die Optik lässt sich aufhübschen, sollte sich aber vornehmlich an den Erfordernissen orientieren. 
Filterung mag für einen naturnah angelegten Teich eher nebensächlich sein. Wenn man Koi halten will sollte man sich eher an deren Bedürfnissen orientieren und weniger an optischen Gesichtspunkten.

Tut mir Leid wegen der klaren Worte. Ich bin mir aber bewusst, dass Frauen da andere Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

Jörg, ich habe geschrieben damit ich Eure Meinung höre/lese. Also gibt es keine Grund sich zu entschuldigen.

Ich stelle Euch nun mal den Plan nach meinen Ideen an, dass Ihr nicht begeistert über die Zielsaugtechnik seid weiss ich ja. Jedenfalls die Argumente dass der Übergang Teich/Absinkweiher über dem Rand liegt ist falsch. Die Durchführung liegt unter dem Wasserspiegel. Nur der Schlauch zum Filter liegt über dem Absinkweiherrand. Dieser ist aber nicht zu sehen, weil ich dort einen großen Grasstock stehen habe und auch einen Rücklauf (Quelle oder so ) oder die Quelle und ein Strahlrohr in den Teich zurück führen wollte.

Die Zielsaugtechnik ist auf 2 Saugschläuche ausgelegt, somit an 2 Stellen im Teich mit einem "Saugfilter" am Schlauch mit einer Länge von je 1m. Diese kann ich ja so positionieren dass die Absaugung effektiv ist. Also nix anderes als 2 Bodenabläufe. Oder? Ecken hat der Teich ja keine, und keine Sicherheitsstufe rundherum. So nun die Bilder - Kosten kommen anschließend.....


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Vera,
keiner muss sich für seine Ideen oder eigenen Planungen Entschuldigen. 
Das System ist ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Viele setzen es sehr zufrieden ein. 

Ein BA kann deutlich mehr Grundfläche absaugen als ein "Schlauch mit einer Länge von 1m"
Ecken sind überall dort wo es nicht rund ist. Deiner sieht nicht wie ein Kreis aus. 

Keiner will dir deine Planung mies machen. Will man einen Koiteich Einrichten, sind die Erfordernisse etwas anders als an einem naturnahen Teich.
Ich hab auch keinen und überlege nun was an Optimierungen für die Koi möglich ist. Dabei sollte man dann ein paar Einschränkungen bezüglich der Optik hinnehmen wollen oder auch nicht.
Mir ist es nicht leicht gefallen einen Teil der gut bewachsenen Flachzone zu dafür zu opfern.

Meine Erfahrungen mit der NG Technik waren gut, es geht aber noch effektiver, wenn man entsprechende Prioritäten setzt.

Wie dein Teich aussehen soll, kannst du natürlich nach deinem Geschack entscheiden,
der muss ja dir gefallen und nicht jemand anders.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Warum nicht beides ???
Vera`s skizze für das Ufer und die 8 für die Tiefzone....
Manchmal sollte man sich einfach weniger festsetzen und aus ALLEM WISSEN das beste rausholenloloki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Jörg!

"Ein BA kann deutlich mehr Grundfläche absaugen als ein "Schlauch mit einer Länge von 1m"
Ecken sind überall dort wo es nicht rund ist. Deiner sieht nicht wie ein Kreis aus. "

Da hast Du was falsch verstanden - nicht der Schlauch sondern der Saugfilter der an dem Schlauch ist, ist 1m lang, Wie groß ist der Durchmesser von einem Bodenablauf?

Ecken wird es in meinem Teich nicht geben. Nur runde Ecken....
Im hinteren Bereich wird auf der linken Seite eine Flachzone von ca. 50cm den Teich unter den 50cm abrunden.
Auf der rechten Seite, dem Quelleinlauf auch, ist mit den Steinen gekennzeichnet.

Die Tiefe vom Teich, an der Terrasse ca. 1,50m und nach hinten auf 1,30m auslaufend.
Kannst Du mit diesen Angaben was anfangen? Ist das verständlich?


----------



## sunnycrocket (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Jörg, ich habe geschrieben damit ich Eure Meinung höre/lese. Also gibt es keine Grund sich zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Hi Vera,
bin durch Zufall auf deine Planung gestoßen.
Sehr schön deine Planung...- aber hör auf die Leute hier...

Habe selber nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip mit Pflanzen-Absinkfilter gebaut....- nur habe ich gleich vernünftige 110er Bodenabläufe eingebaut und mich nicht mit der "Schlauch-Zielsaugtechnik" beschäftigt...
Nächstes Jahr werde ich das 3. mal umbauen...- und zwar den kompletten Pflanzenfilter (Dreck- und Schmoddersammelstelle sowie "Keim-Brut-Ofen") abbauen bzw. tiefer graben und so zusätzliche Wasserfläche/Volumen schaffen bzw. diesen Bereich als Winterquartier ausbauen ....

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich bereits den Pflanzenfilter in seiner ursprünglichen Funktion komplett beschnitten und auf vernünftige Filterung (Vliesfilter ) inkl. Biostufe (Helix) umgebaut. 
D.h. - keine Ablagerungen und Schmodderansammlungen mehr - der Pflanzenfilter diente nur noch als Bio-Habitat für allerlei Kleingetier und unsere Wasserpflanzen...

Warum hatte ich das so gemacht? Weil ich jedes Jahr bei meinen Koi hindurch riesige Probleme mit offenen Stellen und Entzündungen zu tun hatte. Ständig zu hohe Keimraten verursachten diese Probleme. Erst ein sehr bekannter Koi-Fachmann, der mit meine Fischi´s behandelte - machte mich auf die Ursache aufmerksam....
Seitdem Umbau vor 2 Jahren ist RUHE...- keinerlei Probleme mehr, keine offenen Stellen - und wenn Verletzungen....- dann Abheilung innerhalb weniger Tage....

Bitte bedenke Deine Planungen und baue so, daß später keine Probleme auftreten können...

Ach ja, - falls du keinen KOI-Besatz oder ähnliches vorhast, dann könnte der PF reichen - ansonsten bekommst du die "Kacke" nicht aus dem Wasser raus...

LG Michael


----------



## Vera44 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Michael!

Das sind klare Worte und ein ein wichtiger Hinweis. Auf einen Filter hätte ich eh nicht verzichtet. Aber das Argument "Keim-Brut-Ofen" gibt mir nun echt zu denken.
Da ich auf die Pflanzen, die ja auch fürs Wasser gut sind nicht verzichten möchte, müßte ich also die Planung umdrehen, Bodenabläufe und den Rücklauf über den Pflanzfilter!?
Danke für diesen Hinweis!


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
meine Beiträge gingen in die gleiche Richtung, wollte es aber nicht so direkt schreiben. 

Da der Bagger noch nicht da war würde ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen eher etwas tiefer gehen.
Meiner ist aktuell auch nur 1,60, der nächste wird tiefer. Nach Möglichkeit in Richtung 2m gehen.

Pflanzen hab ich auch jede Menge drin. Die sind mir über die Zeit regelrecht über den Kopf gewachsen. 
5m Pflanzenfilter im Teich sind der besseren Sicht gewichen. Der Teich war bei 1,5m hohen Pflanzenwand nicht mehr zu sehen.
Die Vorteile eines Pflanzenfilters sollte man nicht überschätzen und auch die Menge an erzeugtem Biomaterial bedenken.
Es sind jedes Jahr einige Schubkarren, die mühsam entsorgt werden müssen.

Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sollte man eher in eine gute Vorabscheidung investieren. (Mein VF steht schon bereit)
Die Vorfilterung kann 50%+ an Biomasse aus dem Teich holen, bevor es wieder in Nährstoffe umgewandelt wird.

Normale BA und einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft vorzusehen ist sicher kein Fehler.
Danach kann ja erst mal die NG Technik und PF laufen, bis du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Ob das ganze gut funktioniert hängt natürlich vom Besatz ab. Mit moderatem und viel Wasser hat man wenig Probleme.
Die nehmen mit der Zeit zu, wenn der Halter sich nicht zurückhalten kann. Das ist aber der Normalfall.


----------



## Vera44 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Jörg!

Wieso schreibst Du denn nicht das was Du meinst? Ich glaube ich muß noch viel nachdenken. Am besten warte ich und wir diskutieren das beim HGTT 13 aus.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera



> Wieso schreibst Du denn nicht das was Du meinst?


 das wird dir bei einem Pfälzer nie passieren 

Das ganze auf das HGTT 13 zu schieben ist keine gute idee, ich denke das würde den Rahmen des Treffens sprengen, zu mal die Teilnehmer sich dann vielleicht an der Grutze haben

 Ich stelle mir gerade die Fotos vom Treffen vor 

Wir haben doch den ganzen Winter zum Brainstromen 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick

Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Joerg (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera,
beim HGTT 13 können wir mal über mögliche Verbesserungen reden. 
Fehler macht jeder und es gibt ja nicht den optimalen Koiteich. 

Es sind ja so viele Parameter zu berücksichtigen, dass man für sich irgendwann eine passende Lösung auswählt.
Jeder hat Erfahrungen gemacht, die müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig alle auf deinen Teich zutreffen.


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo!

@ Patrick -  ich glaube nicht dass es gravierend werden könnte, aber wir können trotzdem noch den ganzen Winter über den idealen Koiteich diskutieren.

@ Jörg - die Gelegenheit wird sich bestimmt ergeben - ist ja ein langes WE, kannst ja ein bißchen früher kommen....


----------



## Geisy (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Umbau geplant*

Hallo Vera

Mach alles in Schwerkraft!
Ich würde da einen Vorfilter nehmen und Platz lassen für 1-2 IBC.
Dann erst in den Pfanzenteich und von da zurück in den Teich.
Die IBC's kannst du dann bei Bedarf dazwischen bauen und bist so auf der sicheren Seite.

Zielsaugtechnik brauchst du nicht, das kannst du an die meisten Vorfilter direkt mit Schieber anschließen.

Bodenablauf unter der Folie oder oben drauf, finde ich egal.
Bei dem oben drauf von NG hast du den Vorteil das die Folie nicht beschädigt ist und man an die Rohre dran kommt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------

